# Big Blue, my homemade BG´s



## Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

here are my BG´s. I calld them Big Blue, the inner diameter is 15mm/ .59" , the outer diameter 25mm/ 1".

I made some with 120cm/ 4ft and 152cm/ 5ft.





The mouthpiece is made of POM





with inhalation stop



















The barrel weight is made of aluminium










with POM insert against contact corrosion



















i also build a frontsight



















and a scope mount




























both for 10m

Regards Michel


----------



## Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

Here are the darts

The darts made of carbone tube 2mm, brass tip 3mm, cone made of ENT speculum and the cone mount made of silicone tube
































































Regards Michel


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

I really like the blowguns. Being that thick if you closed off the ends it would work as a hiking stick. What is POM? The darts are also good looking.


----------



## Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi orcrender,

thank you.

POM: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyoxymethylene

Michel


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Now that's high tech! Very nice.


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow it was made in Parkersburg WV under the Delrin name. I left there 16 years ago and even worked on their computers.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

you should make and sell those...there awesome!!!


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

That they are.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

According to the "POM" wiki, it is used for mouthpieces on bagpipes! I guess Aaron was on to something after all.


----------



## Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

All your missing is a high capacity mag.


----------



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

Very fine work.


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

Holy crap! That looks amazing. Great darts and blowguns you've got there


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

That is awesome!!!


----------

